# $58.00 Trip & $20.00 Tip...



## XavierKnight (Dec 6, 2014)

$58.00 trip with a $20.00 tip.
Pax was from NY and thought tips were "included". We had a nice chat about it. And the "Tips Are Great" came through again. Still good people in this world


----------

